# Grouse '04



## Dick Monson

Got out late this morning to a clipped CRP where the alfalfa had regrown. It was a cool morning with scattered clouds and nice NE breeze. Coming back across it three got up way out and went down again 1/4 mile farther up the hill. Had a good mark on them. Zig-zaged across the first spot and rolled one more. When Gus brought it in there were risers in every direction but not in range. Circled around the first three and limited. All had wheat, hoppers, and alfalfa in their crops.

When they come up off the dogs nose it is hard to hold the shot. They aren't going fast and very low to the ground which is dangerous to the dog. Even worse when they are flying uphill. A nice morning to be out in Nodak counrty. Many thanks to the farmer who let me hunt.

No partridge this morning, my feet said enough already. Might try them tonight.


----------



## holmsvc

Good job Dick! I'm glad to hear that you got to shoot some birds. I had to work today.


----------



## Britman

One covey of huns and one of sharpies. Hunted for two hours and was wet up to my crotch  It rained from 8 till 9 this morning.

Low flyers is the main reason I break all my dogs to wing and shot.


----------



## Bob Kellam

It was a great day for me  Started cool, got warm and ended with that beautiful orange sunset.

Got 3 honks this morning
3 grouse just after lunch
9 doves on the way home 

Is this a magnificent state or what!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I will sleep well tonight.

Have a good one!


----------



## mbitz

We had a great hunt this weekend. There were seven of us on Saturday and got all 21 sharpies with a lot of walking, and then had one of the best mornings we have ever had today and got 18 between six of us by 10:00 AM. What a blast. Didn't expect to see that many birds around, but was very happy with the numbers. We saw a lot more that we let go as well. I had heard the numbers were down, so wasn't sure what to expect.


----------



## mburgess

Wore some leather off my boots on saturday but got my 3 birds in NW north dakota. Didn't see the bird numbers I did last year but there is still a good number out there. The season is finally here!


----------



## gandergrinder

What type of cover are you finding the grouse in. My dad is coming this weekend and we are planning to do some grouse and partridge hunting with his two dogs. This not my area of expertise as I chase waterfowl mostly. Thanks guys.


----------



## fishhook

Went over north of palermo this weekend looking for grouse....didn't even see a single. A few shots here and there, but it would appear the #'s are down.


----------



## Britman

Cover really depends on the time of day and the weather. If it is a nice morning not real windy look for them in stubble fields, alfalfa, or short grasses eating breakfast. Then as it gets warmer look in shady spots like bullberry bushes or buckbrush, if it is fairly windy hunt the leaward sides of the hills. Saturday morning I hunted NW of Bismarck about 30 miles or so and it had rained pretty hard for about an hour, I found them right in the open eating and drying off, dog pointed them off about 30 yards and they held real nice. Looks like the birds are a little spotty in that area.

Anyone know what bird counts are like around Wing?


----------



## drjongy

I find that any type of grassy cover, close to a swathed bean field would be ideal. They really seem to like the beans. A cut or swathed grain field next to some CRP is nice as well. If you can find some ravines with mullberry or olive bushes/trees they really like them.

We hunted 4 people on Saturday and had had our limit by 10:30. I went by myself (with dog) on Sunday and had my limit within 10 minutes on my first walk. It was a tripple as well...thanks to the Benelli.

The birds were holding real nice. Even with a couple dogs on Saturday we had a couple get up behind us. That's a blast when the dog does a 180 and goes behind you--you just start walking towards the dog and are almost guaranteed a bird is going to get up.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Worst grouse opener I have ever had............... only saw 5 birds in about 4 hours of walking. One bird in range, one bird shot! :evil:


----------



## Labsroc01

Did not have real good luck either. For two dogs and five of us walking for about 5 hrs we only shot 9 grouse. There were a lot of sunflowers around the area we hunt. I would guess a good majority of the birds are hanging in the seeds. Also talked with two other hunters, never even saw a bird. I hope the pooch and I have better luck this coming weekend. Strange how we have done really good each opener in the same area and have such a tough time finding birds this year.


----------



## Dick Monson

Labs you're right. Two years ago I was in Wells County for the opener. Had a perfect field of regrowth CRP. Grouse up the whazoo. Went back 4 more days in a row and didn't scratch the surface there were so many. Last year zip, but as you say there were flowers there and grouse love to be in them on a hot day. Sunday was a cooker here and I baled out after 1 mile. Flushed 5, got 1.


----------



## Dan Bueide

I hunted Southern Wells. Did about 4.5 miles Saturday and the same Sunday. Flushed 5 grouse total, shot 4 (the fifth was from a pair that made for 3 Sunday). From what I saw and heard from farmers/ranchers, grouse numbers are quite down in the area I was in. There are sunnies in that area, but none adjacent to the areas I worked. Saw a few more at the roads and flying from roost/feed in mornings and evenings, but not a whole lot. Saw exactly 0.0 huns.

Goose hunted/scouted both mornings and evenings, so only hunted grouse noon to late afternoon. Saturday mixed clouds/sun, upper 60's and breezy. Sunday sunny, mid-upper 80's and windy. Both days, all birds flushed out of medium cover, next to light cover. Checked out all of the cover options, but nothing else produced. Must have walked past at least a million shade bushes, and nada.

Jed, when hunting alone or small groups, I like to meander and work "edges", where there is cover density transition of some sorts: medium grass to light grass, brush to grass or early/late, stubble or alfalfa to grass. Seems like I find more birds on the edges than in the middle of anything. The exceptions, as noted, are wet days, where they seem to favor the leward side of ridges/hills in very light cover to dry off, and on very hot days where they tend to head to bushes for shade. When in doubt for cover options, think opposite of pheasants and error on the side of lighter vs. heavier.

But because their cover options are much broader than pheasants, I always think of sharpies as the "bird of miles". Unless they're really thick or I get lucky, I usually put on quite a few miles of nothing in between flurries. Opener year before last, two of us shot 5 in the first 45 minutes, and didn't see a grouse the rest of the day. Last year, walked 6 hours without seeing a grouse and filled in the next 45 minutes. This year on Sunday, flushed and shot a pair in the first 300 yards of a 2.5 mile walk and flushed a pair and shot my third in the last 300 yards of a 2 mile walk. Nothing in between, except a great hike for a boy and his dog.


----------



## mburgess

Anyone finding grouse on edges of alfalfa this year? I just didn't have any luck in the alfalfa this weekend.


----------



## BandHunter

I we had very good luck hunting them around beans!! It seemed like every bean field edge we went around we shot grouse...13 grouse dead for us...
Bandhunter


----------



## Dick Monson

Dan, how did the new pup fare? Bet it was a kick.


----------



## Dan Bueide

Dick,

Best part of the weekend, no contest. Pretty quickly learned that he belonged in the bow of the march, not the stern.

Only bird Saturday he didn't see down. Worked him into the area, he found it and looked at me and said "Okay, what am I supposed to do with THAT." I tossed it several times, which I guess told him it was legit and he scooped it right up and brought it back. On the second down of the first pair Sunday, he marked, fetched and retieved to heel like he'd been at it for years (very proud papa). Last pair Sunday he was busy watching the one I didn't shoot, but must have seen the way I was facing, cause he worked over and found the downed bird. Dropped it a few times on the way back, but he just threw the puppy fangs and we were both pretty lathered by then, so I cut him some slack.

At 5 months, 2 days, he did great. Won't know for sure until we do some handling and see how he trails, but I really like what I see. Kody would deem him a very worthy replacement (yeah, I'm still a little melancholy).


----------



## mburgess

I got off work early yesterday and went out with my brother. Hunted in the hills of Woodworth area and put on some miles. Found a couple coveys and bagged 5 grouse. Seems like they are around edges of knee high grass and beans. Kicked up 1 covey of partridge but they got up out of range and flew into some posted land. It was nice to see the partridge.


----------



## jhegg

I went hunting with Dave Lang from Dawson on Saturday. We were after geese, but noticed a covey of sharpies on the edge of the field we were hunting in. Went for a walk and ended up limiting out on sharpies. First time I have done that since the mid '70's. Elsie looks nice in this picture. :wink:


----------



## gandergrinder

Hunted Friday with my dad and we managed to pick up two. Both of the birds we got we found after driving the road and flushing birds and watching them land in some cover than working it with the dog. First covey the dog pointed, bird got up I shot it and then all hell broke loose. Probably should have shot my limit but the birds flew so low that I was worried about shooting the dog so I didn't shoot again. Worked some cover with the dog in the afternoon but it was way to hot. Took a nap and went out in the evening but birds were flushing wild.

Saturday we hunted in the morning and managed to pick up three from one covey. All birds were along the soybeans. To hot for the dogs so I shot a few doves along a tree row with Field Hunter and Decoyer while my dad fed and watered the dogs and started cleaning birds.

We decided Sunday was going to be to hot for the dogs and called it a hunt. Birds were not as plentiful as I hoped but I had a good weekend hunting with my dad.


----------



## Bigdog

Hunted in the Robinson area Friday afternoon thru Monday morning. First time I ever hunted soley for Sharptail. Found most either in cut wheat/oats or in alfalfa. Could get somewhat close in the alfalfa but never in the grain. They would flush at first site and then we would chase into CRP. Managed to get a limit although it took a lot of walking. Would have been better if I had invested more time in skeet shooting if you know what I mean. My pup got his first bird flush and unfortunately his first chance to watch me miss.. but I redeemed myself later and he retrieved his first bird. The old dog is already used to the misses.


----------



## Dick Monson

Bigdog--pup stories--years ago (old guys always start a story like this) I took a 14 week old pup out for the opener. It was hot and the pup was getting tired and complaining. Every mud hole we came to both dogs jumped in. Finally there was a flush and I smacked a grouse that was too close so there were a lot of feathers in the air. Pup didn't see the shot because he was at heel but when he saw the feathers coming down, he went nuts. Picture this black lab pup on a pasture hillside retreiving individual feathers. He was so sincere. As good a friend as I ever had.

Anyway, I've been out a few more times this week. A neighbor mowed thistle spots in his CRP last summer. The grass is still short there but the alfalfa has regrown and there is wheat stubble on both sides. It has been a bird magnet. Every grouse had alfala leaves, hoppers, and wheat in it's crop. Wondered if a little mowing in CRP wouldn't attract more grouse to those mowed areas? Am going to try it next year.


----------



## Bigdog

My pups sounds much like that one. Every water hole we saw he would run right in and lay as flat as possible - looked like a little seal with only his head sticking out.

Many of the birds I saw in the CRP were in thinner spots or where the grass had layed down some, so I would think that a mowing some open areas would be a good idea.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

I'm stuck in the cities for work and am going crazy........my pup and I just want to be out walking the hillside! I hope you all leave a few for me to find on the 2nd!!!


----------



## Brad Anderson

I have hunted grouse since I could carry a gun. Biggest tip, on a real real windy ND day, don't leave the house. I have no idea what happens, but they just disappear or don't flush.

Grouse will sit anywhere, eat anything. A very adaptive bird that has survived the harsh ND climate since the beginning of time.


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Will be hunting grouse early morning for 2-3 hours east of T.L. on the 2nd of October..............hope they are not to skiddish by then! :sniper:


----------



## Remmi_&amp;_I

Should have known better...........tried hunting grouse yesterday south of Mercer but that darn wind about blew me over and put the feather-footed birds into hiding!


----------

